# Sams point NY outside Elenville by cragsmore on fire the hole hill. Sad



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2016)

I heard possible people might have to leave our home is 3 miles away and most of the hills is on fire. I've caves damaged badly .called them their closed to future time .hopefully the something help the firefighter out this out.last year the ridge was not n fire about 10 miles from here now fire starter at the trails yesterday.

Today, we look at a wild fire as a very bad thing and it jeopardizes the wild land/urban interface and puts people's homes in danger as well as the firefighters trying to fight it. However, wildfire is a good thing to Mother Nature. There is a large amount of dwarf pitch pine across the Shawangunk Ridge that needs the fire to open its cones to drop it's seeds. The blueberry bushes also rejuvenate and come back stronger after a fire. The last large wildfire that burned across the Sam's Point area of the pine barren was 1947. That makes for a large build up of debris under the vegetation and this is what chokes out some plants prohibiting growth. I grew up in Cragsmoor myself and I know the mountain very very well. It's a tinder box with rough terrain, dense vegetation, rattle snakes, crevices and cliffs. It's only accessible by foot in a lot of areas due to lack of wildfire and maintenance through the years. So, while we react in shock and awe, we must protect our homes and people and try to contain what we can. Keep the firefighters and rangers in your thoughts and pray for their safety. I have family on the ridge and will likely be going over. OR4



Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2016)

http://m.recordonline.com/news/20160423/3-alarm-brush-fire-in-sams-point-preserve
 Sun, April 24, 2016
1 of 3 premium clicks used this month

NEWS


3-alarm brush fire in Sam’s Point preserve
By Richard J. Bayne 
Posted Apr 23, 2016 at 10:35 PM
Updated Apr 23, 2016 at 10:37 PM

CRAGSMOOR – Ulster County authorities late Saturday said forest rangers were expected to be at the scene of a large brush fire in the Sam’s Point Road area throughout the night.
The fire was rated as a three-alarm blaze late in the evening, and several acres were reported to be ablaze. It’s located near the Ice Caves section of the preserve.
Cragsmoor and Ellenville crews were involved in the firefighting effort. Authorities cleared most of the firefighters from the scene after nightfall. They were expected to regroup about 7 a.m. Sunday. One Cragsmoor firefighter said they were dealing with rough terrain; it’s been difficult to get vehicles into the area, and firefighters had to access much of the area mostly on foot.


Follow this story


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/SullivanFireRescueIncidents/  county that Sams P is in video on top of them fighting this fire

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2016)

"Governor Andrew M. Cuomo today directed additional state emergency personnel to the wildfire at Sam's Point Preserve near Ellenville in Ulster County. State and local first responders are currently working to build a perimeter around the blaze, which has consumed approximately 300 acres to date, and continues to move south in a narrow band within the preserve.

“State emergency personnel have been working around the clock to contain this wildfire and protect the safety of New Yorkers,” Governor Cuomo said. “We continue to work with all local partners to stop this fire in its tracks, and I urge residents to stay clear of the affected area and remain alert and informed.” 

In Ulster County, over forty state personnel from Department of Environmental Conservation, Parks, Recreation and Historic Preservation, State Police, Office of Fire Prevention and Control, and Office of Emergency Management are assisting local first responders as they battle the fire. 

Since the fire began Saturday, a State Police helicopter has completed approximately twenty water-dropping operations and two State Police helicopters will continue these operations today, with a third on standby for Medivac operations if needed. The two helicopters are equipped with 'Bambi Buckets' – which can carry 250 gallons of water. The water is taken from local ponds or lakes and dropped on the hottest parts of the fire. 

Additionally, approximately 80 personnel from thirteen local fire departments and EMS services are actively engaged in battling the fire.

NYS Resources Deployed:

NYS DEC/RANGERS: 14 personnel / 1 dozer
NYS OEM: One regional staff
NYS OFPC: Two regional staff
NYSP: One trooper / three helicopters (two for fire suppression and water drops) staged at Ellenville Airport, one on standby at Stewart for Medivac.
NYS Parks Mohonk Preserve: Four personnel
NYS Parks Minnewaska: 15 personnel
County Resources Deployed:

Ulster County: One OEM / two fire personnel
Local Fire Departments: 13 departments (75 personnel)
EMS Mobile Life Support and Ellenville Rescue: Five personnel (four EMTs / one Medic)
The Sam's Point Preserve, located on the highest section of the Shawangunk Mountains, is difficult to battle due to the mountainous terrain. For safety reasons, both Sam's Point Preserve and Minnewaska State Park will remain closed today."

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 (Apr 24, 2016)

Just flew in to Newburgh over this.  It  was on the other side of the plane so I could not see much


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2016)

Firemen need donations to help with this devasting fire. 


http://wrrv.com/donations-need-to-help-fight-the-fire/

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2016)

http://m.recordonline.com/news/20160426/wildfire-at-sams-point-spreads-to-2000-acres

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2016)

Samsp point not looking trails be open any time soon. Just posted on Facebook mid may 2006

" As a result of the 2000 acre fire at Sam's Point in the Minnewaska State Park, New York the ENTIRE Sam's Point Area will remain CLOSED until further notice - Please respect the closures The Jolly Rovers Trail Crew will be out over the summer to rebuild some of  the trails. #hudsonvalley #gunks

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (May 17, 2016)

All the wooden ladders and bridges near the Ice Caves got wiped out.


The trailhead to VerKeerderkill Falls was the source of the ignition and the beautiful dwarf pine barrens all the way to the falls and beyond is wasted.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 20, 2016)

http://m.recordonline.com/news/20160619/sams-point-ecosystem-begins-slow-recovery-after-wildfire getting better slowly.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

